

What goes in the lib/ directory? - brynary
http://blog.codeclimate.com/blog/2012/02/07/what-code-goes-in-the-lib-directory/

======
mooism2
Please edit the title to make clear it's Rails specific (and not about, say,
/lib/ on a Linux install).

